# German Baureihe 10 made by KISS



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

The German manufacturer KISS Modelbahnen made some 15 years ago a gauge 1 model of the German Baureihe 10 pacific, one of the last German steam locomotive designs of the fifties. I found one of these recently and although the wheather was not very good had a run:






Regards
Fred


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

Beautiful my friend. Nice photography also. Imagine standing next to a real one while she steamed up!


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

Some sun in the garden so I had another run with the Baureihe 10; now with the Riviera Express (one of the few trains with both DSG and CIWL cars):




Regards
Fred


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

With electric running it is easy to run two trains at the same time, so that is what I did yesterday:






Regards
Fred


----------

